
Why Can't Microsoft Make Money Online? - peter123
http://money.cnn.com/2008/11/25/technology/Microsoft-Google_lashinsky.fortune/index.htm
======
flashgordon
Really, where is the real innovation? Sure they have "big" products like .NET
(if you can call that innovative), IE, Silverlight. But apart from their core
OS and Office products what other products have they come up with that werent
in face of competition? .NET from the whole Java kerfuffle. Silverlight in
competition to Flash. Where is the originality?

i suppose what MS could want online is "A computer on every desk and in every
home, running MS software and internet explorer eternally pointing to
msn.com"!

